# Any info on these for trout



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys any info on these for trout on the surf?!? Any recomendations thanks!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

People use tooth brushes & beads to catch trout.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah one problem no chartreuse!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

So any of these in chartreuse?!?


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

The shrimp lure should work. Try with or wo a popping cork. Lipless cranks 
may get you hooked up on some smacks or bluefish. Work em fast and erratic.


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

I have that exact shrimp lure, and the model with orange on it. I have caught trout under a popping cork with both.

The red & white lure resembles one I used for Striped Bass on the East coast. Not sure what it might get a bite on in the Gulf.

I haven't a clue on the others...


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

I've heard the skinny chrome/red one is good for smacks.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't know why they wouldn't work for trout.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

The 2 H2O Express in the middle have light weight hooks on them if they are like the ones I have . They should be changed for trout.


----------

